# Trisia, the new "blond" girl, 1004



## nichec

And here she comes, the girl who gave me a new definition of "blond"

*Blond* (as in *Trisia*, special usage, only applies to one, rarely used)
_noun _
--someone who's smart.
--someone who reads a lot.
--someone who's kind and warm.
--someone who's eager to learn.
--someone who's willing to help.
--someone who's humble.
--someone who's polite.
--someone with a special sense of humor.
--someone who's energetic.
--someone who's tall.
--someone who's 22.
--someone who's Leo.
--someone who has sweet teeth.
--someone who speaks Romanian, English and French.
--someone who loves Garfield and Snoopy.
--someone who keeps secrets well 
--someone everyone loves, including me. 

Trisia's first 1000, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*You make everyday in the forum a wonderful day!*


----------



## DearPrudence

Argh, just as I was about to send her a PM ...
Never mind, that will be public humiliation then 

See, your time has come faster than you thought 
So young (& blond?!! How is it possible?! ) & already that knowledgeable in so many languages: *sincere congratulations!!*

Thanks for your input but also for your kindness & humour, it's always deeply appreciated   

Odie


----------



## Bluey

Blondie, big hug!
Now the wonderful you is extending through cyberspace towards nice people who can hold a decent conversation with you and offer you challenges!
This is the place for you, you love it, it loves you, the people who come into contact with you see your nature (not an internet alias) and can't help but be drawn to and intrigued by you in the least.
This thread should probably get more posts than any other grammar thread, coz it's much more interesting and exciting! Fair Dinkum, mate!

Cheers!


----------



## Trisia

Oh, boy, I got a postiversary thread! I'm honoured and impressed (I had thought it would go unnoticed, actually... can't escape Nichec's vigilant kitty eyes, I see )

So, a very special thank you goes to....

*Nichec*! for your sweetness, your charm and your nicety. I'm sure I don't deserve being told such wonderful things, but I thank you for them nonetheless.
Hmmm, how good are you at keeping secrets, since I don't recall ever *posting *that I was a blonde...  (Or how bad is my memory? )

*DearPrudence*... hehe, I could get used to this kind of 'public humiliation' 
My hair is actually dark blond (I'll have Bluey vouch for that ). You're always lovely, and I love Odie (DP and the Garfield comic character, that is)

*Bluey... *my wonderful friend, who speaks so highly of me when she's the one that's awesome indeed. If being a friend means being right there when you're needed, looking out for others, helping them out, laughing and crying with them, then, my sweet friend, you're the best there is.

So, here's a big hug for all of you


----------



## AngelEyes

*Well, look who's blond, but not deficient in the brains department! *
*(Has Baywatch called you yet?) *
*Trisia, you are truly an asset to this community. *
*I love your posts, your sense of humor, *
*your sense of compassion to new members, *
*and your common sense that's displayed in every one of your answers.*
*Plus, you're so much fun to hang around!*
*Girl, you are the best!*
*Now, if we could just get you to come out of your shell!*​ 

​ 


*CONGRATULATIONS TO A WINNER*​


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## zazap

Hey Trisia!
Bravo pour tous ces posts, c'est un plaisir de te lire dans le forum anglais/français, t'es vraiment bonne! 
Lâche-pas, on a toujours besoin de forer@s comme toi. 
zazap
​


----------



## Trisia

Ahhhh, *AngelEyes*, you're too sweet, indeed.
Your post reminded me how much I was impressed by that gorgeous pair of eyes the first time I saw them on the forum...
(now, I guess we could add 'Proustian sense' to your list / Yeah, it's called memory... but I wanted to make my point )

You're a wonderful person, thank you for your kind post. And for your friendship towards me, a million times, thank you 

P.S. I never watch Baywatch, by the way 


* Zazap!!!* Comme je suis contente d'avoir lu ton message - t'est super, et j'admire beaucoup tes 'posts' (je me demande bien comment est-ce qu'on dit cela en français ).
J'en suis vraiment touchée, merci.

Et j'aime bien participer dans le forum Eng-Fr... c'est très chouette!


----------



## Laztana

Hey Trisia,

Congratulations!!!! it is a pleasure reading your posts full of humour and wisdom.

cheers


----------



## Trisia

Hey, Laztana, thanks 

I am honoured and pleased that you enjoy my humble contributions. Hope to see ya more often on the forum


----------



## geve

De blonde à blonde, sincères félicitations, Trisia ! 

Tu n'as nul besoin de ça. Non, vraiment pas !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> De blonde à blonde, sincères félicitations, Trisia !
> 
> Tu n'as nul besoin de ça. Non, vraiment pas !


Ah ah ! 
J'ai la photo de l'opération pour toi Trisia !  (eh oui, je recycle !  )

Sans blague, c'est toujours intéressant de te lire. Garde-le haut toi aussi, comme Zazap ! (ton QI, bien sûr... )


----------



## 94kittycat

Salut, Trisia!

Thanks for joining the forum! I always enjoy reading your posts, and you are a constant fixture around here! Please stick around!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

What? We only have intelligent and cultured blondes out there? What the hell am I doing here? Oh, well, stereotypes have to be represented, too. 

Et puis, d'ici que l'une d'elles essaie de voir si je suis muable en prince charmant... Ne me touchez pas! Crapaud je suis, crapaud je reste. 

En tout cas, Trisia, toutes ces félicitations sont amplement justifiées et je me joins au choeur pour vous dire comme je trouve vos perles (n'est-ce pas ce qu'on est sensé mettre le long d'un fil?) intéressantes, toujours pleines d'à-propos et témoignant d'une subtile maitrise des langues.

Bon postiversaire, et à 2000!


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Well done, Trisia.

More than a thousand great posts.

You teach us all a great deal.

Very well done and best wishes.

Thomas


----------



## jonquiliser

Trisia, heapfuls of congratulations and thanks! I don’t come across you a lot, but when I do, I always enjoy reading you. Anyway, to remedy the scarce encounters, I thought we could meet over some chocolate  (best way to force someone to invite you to the chocs you just gave them ) Larevedere! (the only thing I know in Romanian!)


----------



## Trisia

Whoa, this is too much, really...  Please excuse me for answering in English, I'm too hyped-up to attempt French 


*Geve*, I am forever indebted for this lovely post. True, us blonds don't need surgery. If we did do it, we'd probably end up like this anyway 

*KaRiNe*, Thanks for the pic. The operation was a success, [un]fortunately. Here's what happened (I know I'll  never get as good as you, but.. he-he, I've been waiting for a long time for a chance to send you my own attempt )

*KittyCat*, you are so sweet! Thank you so much! My cat is checking out yours (cool avatar!), and is amazed at how pretty it is. Pretty just like your messages.

*Nil-the-Frogg*, I've been longing to kiss that frogg ever since I set foot mouse on the French-English forum . Mais si tu dises que c'est interdit, alors je dois renoncer à cette idée. Plutôt parce que le prince charmant, ça ne se trouve pas dedans, c'est le crapaud lui-même!

*TT*. Oh, my... I am at a loss for words. Really, there is no possible way I could *ever *express my gratitude for your kind post. You must know by now how much I cherish and admire you, so this means the world to me. I'm the one who learns a lot everyday in the EO, through posts such as yours. So thank you again.

*Jonquiliser*... chocolate's my favourite, and you're my fav jester  So thank you for the candy (that I already ate all by myself... sorry, it was just too tempting), and here's a cake fit for a royal jester, that we can share


----------



## JamesM

Trisia, thank you for all your thoughtful, enjoyable posts (and for the nudges about other people's postiversaries... much appreciated. )

Your posts are a delight to read.  

- James


----------



## The Scrivener

Dear Trisia,

My congratulations to you on this happy occasion. You are a wonderful forer@ - it's a pleasure to know you! Long may you continue to educate and entertain us! 

Keep up the yoga. 

Hugs,
Scrivvy.


----------



## Eva Maria

Congratulations, Trisia!

You eat so much "Brain Food" that's why you're already so wise being so young!

Don't stop sharing yourself with us!

Eva Maria


----------



## alexacohen

Congratulations, dear Trisia.

From another non-blonde lover of Emma and Pride and Prejudice.

Here's a present for you:


*



Chocolate cake with lots of custard

Click to expand...

*


Told you.... 

Alexa


----------



## Trisia

I'm overwhelmed by your kindness . It strikes me that all the love I feel for this wonderful place is nothing compared to your generosity and to the friendship that I receive from you.

*JamesM* - I've got a mod on my thread, this is indeed an honour . Thank you for you _swell_ post... (I'm running out of synonyms for nice, so here...)

*Scrivy *- I did try to exercise, just like you said. Here's the result . Looking forward to lots of interesting discussions with you.

*Eva Maria* - Thank you, thank you. The brain feels so much better after it's been fed your lovely compliment. I know he looks grumpy on the outside, but he's smiling on the inside 

*Alexa *- I've known you for a very short while, but my admiration extends a long way back. That's why I'm very glad we both love Austen. I wish you many friends as loyal and loving as him.




So this is for everybody, because my vocab is not enough to express what I feel.


----------



## dn88

Thank you so much, Trisia, for all your posts so far, it's always a great pleasure to read them. So... I'm happy that I finally managed to get there and that I can congratulate you on your first postiversary. You are as fast as lightning here in the forums but I hope you won't reach 2,000 by the time I finish writing this one. 

I'm sure there are a lot more postiversaries to come. 

Very well done. 

dn88


----------



## Trisia

Awwww, thank you dn88, that's very sweet of you! Hope you're feeling right as rain 

Me, fast? Look who's talking...


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimentoni!  We don't cross paths often, but when we do, I'm always impressed.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Trisia

I'm not even going to ask what it is that impresses you (I'm too frightened to do so ). I'll just say... thanks a bunch!


----------



## Kelly B

OK, I won't frighten you with the details; I'll just say that I enjoy your posts a great deal, and I'm glad you're here.


----------



## Trisia

Can I say then that I simply love yours? (And your avatar, although it does scare me a bit )

I'm also glad I'm here. It's a lot like home. You know, where your heart is.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dear Trisia,

I have not come across you that often but you've always made and impression on me when I have read you.

All the best to you there in Romania from Barcelona! 

La Traductora del Poble Sec


----------



## Trisia

Dear Traductora 

I'm all the more impressed and happy that you were sweet enough to leave me a kind thought. Thanks 

Romania says hi to Barcelona, and asks for that cool cathedral to be finished already, so it can visit it


----------



## kenny4528

I am late!

I learned a lot from you whenever I read your post. I was hoping you can keep up and everything going well with you.


----------



## elroy

*Congratulations, Trisia!*

In the relatively short time that you've been here, you've made quite an impression! And no wonder. You are a regular, helpful, and knowledgeable contributor in the English forum with mind-boggling English skills, and I'm sure that you've got everybody floored in the Romanian forum as well!  

I look forward to future interactions with you in the thought-provoking linguistic discussions that characterize the EO forum.


----------



## Trisia

Shouldn't we forget about it now? I'm really embarrassed by your kindness, folks.

*Kenny *- your timing is always perfect. After all, I don't care much about time anyway . You're really a very nice person with very sweet manners and I like interacting with you on the forum. 

*Elroy *- Your post made me consider taking a break from the forum. If this is really your impression of me, I'd better shut up before I ruin it! 
Thank you a million times and I look forward to reading more of your fab posts - they do make me stop writing... and start thinking.


----------



## Eugin

No, no, I don´t think we should forget about this postiversary, since it seems to me that you have many fans around here... 

Though we haven´t crossed posts often (Probably because I don´t speak Romanian and you don´t speak Spanish, but even though, I can see that you are a lovely forera, with so much will to help others that I also wanted to join in this group of your fans...

You have done a great job so far, keep it up, then!!! 

Thanks for these 1000+ posts and *CONGRATULATIONS*!!! 

This is for you.


----------



## panjandrum

OK so I'm late - sorry about that.

Well done, Trisia, and congratulations on well over 1K posts (1,238 to be exact).

Keep them coming - more brain food, more brain food ... ... ...


----------



## Trisia

This is tooo much

*Eugin *- you are so kind and sweet. I'll keep a sharp lookout for your posts from now on. I am very familiar with your avatar though - lovely, lovely kitty.Thanks for the hug. Here's me receiving it, ready to hug back (yeah, sometimes I'm Garf, sometimes I'm not )​There is a slight error in your post though - all these wonderful people are not my fans. In fact, I'm their #1 fan ​*Panj* - You needn't apologise. In fact, you needn't say anything. I'll always love my fav mod in the whole wide world. Thank you for all your encouragements.
(This message has been deleted by Trisia. Reason: unwanted public display of affection)


----------



## quietdandelion

Ooh! Ooh! This is way way too bad, Trisia.
I'm always the last to know something vital did happen a long long time ago.
You're the youngest on the EO forum i guess, but you're the most enthusiastic, diligent, intelligent, beautiful, ...and popular.
There are just too many strong points to list them on a thousand pieces of paper, but I think you still have one biggest weak point--that is, ... Are you sure you dare to listen to what I'm going to say next?
Well I don't think I have the heart to blurt it out right now and right here.
Besides, noboby asks me to do so. Ok, the main point is when someone is curious enough to find out what Trisia's biggest weakpoint and to have the heart to have me say it. Then, I'll tell you!
Bye! Trisia.

Forever happy and gorgeous,

QD


----------



## Fernita

*My dear Trisia,*
 
*C O N G R A T S ! ! ! ! !*
** 
*AND WELL DONE!!!!!!*
** 
*It's not easy to say something*
*original but I can tell you*
*that:*
** 
*WE LOVE YOU AND NEED YOU!!!!!!*
** 
*for you*
** 
*Fernita.*​


----------



## argentina84

*Congrats, Trisia on your first 1,000 posts!!!*

*Argentina84*


----------



## Trisia

People, people, people... uhm... I don't know what to say  I'm really touched.

* QD* - you're a very nice person, you know that? And I'll tell you in public what your weakest feature is - you exaggerate - there's no way I'm all that (no false modesty )

*Fernita* - you're so sweet! I really didn't expect this... Thank you from all my heart, that was very generous of you (and it was certainly original )
(notice I coloured your name to match your new avatar )

*argentina84* - Oh, my... Thank you too, *a lot*. You're very kind.


Now... since I'm on the no posti list... thank you all, once again. It was sweet to re-read through this thread, and I really do love you. But now it's time it went back to its place, in the vault where we keep old and dear memories.


----------



## quietdandelion

Trisia dear,
Even though nobody asks me to speak out your biggest weak point, I'm determined to do it here for revenge--you pinpoint my flaw.
Well, brace yourself!
Here it is--your weakest point is ...
You own so many strong points that nobody can find faults with you. In your presence, we feel humbled.
Is it big enough?

God by with you,




QD


----------

